# Bikepark Niestetal



## max2910 (20. März 2010)

evtl haben es ja einige freerider bzw. downhiller in der hna gelesen, dass auch eine downhill/freeride strecke kommen würde
ich muss euch leider enttäuschen
ich kennne das gelände(komme selber aus niestetal)
es geht dauernt wieder ein stück berg auf für downhill ist das nun wirklich nicht zu gebaruchen


----------



## onkel_c (20. März 2010)

früher ging es immer mal bergauf beim dh, die old school rennen waren teilweise sehr lang und konditionsraubend. wenn man es g'scheit integriert ist das für einen trainingsspot gar nicht mal schlecht. man kann es auch enduro strecke nennen....
viel wichtiger ist, wäre, überhaupt einen spot in der nähe zu haben wo man mal vernünftig ein wenig technik fahren kann ohne über wanderer zu 'stolpern'. letztlich zählt eh nur der flow... und wer meint er könne radeln ohne konditionellen anspruch ist eh auf der falschen veranstaltung!

mich freut es. genauso wie die bmx die kommen wird. bringt den geländeradsport nur nach vorne. es wird zeit, dass auch hier in der region der stellenwert dieser sportarten steigt.

viel erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max2910 (21. März 2010)

hast du ja recht nur bekommen die trialer den großteil des geländes
etwa 80 %


----------



## Langamer (10. April 2010)

toll..
hatte mich schon drauf gefreut..
komme aus Kaufungen..


----------



## freeriderlukas (28. April 2010)

Naja hier in kaufungen is ja au was sehr sehr kleines aber die " north shore " is eig ok


----------



## Langamer (28. April 2010)

wo haben wir den in kfg ne north shore ? haben nur die mini dh an der tongrube


----------



## freeriderlukas (29. April 2010)

Oben an der schützenwiese kann man zwa echt net so nennen is sehr süß das teil aber mitder landung au ca nen meter
woisn das an der tongrube


----------



## beachrocker (30. April 2010)

gibt ne coole Northshore Streck in Helsa an der B7!


----------



## freeriderlukas (30. April 2010)

Joar bin die strecke noch net gefahren habs aber schonma mitm auto gesehn...


----------



## beachrocker (30. April 2010)

kenn sie auch nur vom vorbei fahren...will demnächst mal mit derTRAM hin!


----------



## Langamer (30. April 2010)

in Helsa ist ne Dirt Line  aber keine North SHore Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachrocker (30. April 2010)

Langamer schrieb:


> in Helsa ist ne Dirt Line  aber keine North SHore Strecke



ja,sorry...^^


----------



## freeriderlukas (13. Mai 2010)

wo soll das an der tongrube sein un wie kommt man dahin wollt ma neulich da vorbeischaun aber da hab ich nix gefunden


----------



## Langamer (20. Mai 2010)

kanns dir freitag zeigen.. 
schreib mir mal ne PM


----------



## bergroff (23. Juli 2010)

max2910 schrieb:


> evtl haben es ja einige freerider bzw. downhiller in der hna gelesen, dass auch eine downhill/freeride strecke kommen würde
> ich muss euch leider enttäuschen
> ich kennne das gelände(komme selber aus niestetal)
> es geht dauernt wieder ein stück berg auf für downhill ist das nun wirklich nicht zu gebaruchen



Hallo max2910, jetzt nimm doch mal den Daumen hoch und sei nicht so pessimistisch. In Ahnatal bauen wir bmx und die Hessenschanze ist auch (auf Zeit) legalisiert. Mitte August stellen wir den Bauantrag für das Gelände für den Geländeradsport, ihr seit selbstverständlich mit dirt und down/free dabei und es geht weiter, damit der Kasseler Osten seinen hotspot bekommt, nur Geduld und haltet das Gelände sauber


----------



## bergroff (27. Juli 2010)

Guckste, vielleicht auch etwas downhill:


----------



## onkel_c (27. Juli 2010)

na dann gebt mal gas. vllt. kann ich dann nach meinem neuerlichen fersenbeinbruch zum winter ein wenig sportartspezifisch trainieren. wäre ja mal schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (27. Juli 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> na dann gebt mal gas. vllt. kann ich dann nach meinem neuerlichen fersenbeinbruch zum winter ein wenig sportartspezifisch trainieren. wäre ja mal schön ...



So so, ergänzt also unser Sportsanatorium im Lande, nach Tossy III bei mir, die Fahrradspeichen unterm Dach gehörten raus, ist halt Fremdmetall und schwerlich auszuhalten, aber ich hab erst Bergfest und noch einer aus den dirts mit Schlüsselbeinbruch (wie der Vater so der Sohn), 
und, du jetzt auch noch

Na dann mal herzliches Beileid, wir wissen mitzufühlen, besonders ohne Rad, grrh, und beste Besserung.


Das Rad ist rund und rollt, bergroff un-a-bergroaf


----------



## onkel_c (27. Juli 2010)

ja danke für die anteilnahme. man kann es sich ja nicht aussuchen, leider.
allen anderen, die sich mit so'nem mist rumärgern ebenso alles gute!


----------



## GT-Oldschool (5. August 2010)

Hey onkel c,

Kopf hoch und gute Besserung!
Denk immer dran: Demnächst können wir in unserer Nordhessischen Heimat gepflegt BMX-Race, Fourcrossen, Downhillen, Trialen, Freireiten, ...
Und wenn Du BMX-Spezifisch Trainieren willst, sag bescheid! ;-)

Edit: Und drückt mir die Daumen, das ich am WE in Wibe nicht zur ergänzung des Sportsanatoriums beitrage!


----------



## bergroff (5. August 2010)

Edit: Und drückt mir die Daumen, das ich am WE in Wibe nicht zur ergänzung des Sportsanatoriums beitrage![/quote]


Mal doch nicht den Teufel an die Wand!!! Sonst lassen wir dich nicht  nach Winterberg, die Bauherrschaft muß gepflegt werden, ich sachs deiner Frau!, im Sportsanatorium ist wirklich  kein Platz mehr, und wenn du meine leisen Schreie bisweilen hören würdest,  bleibst lieber da wo du bist, da sich bei mir eine Fahrradspeiche aus  dem Knochen im Schulterdach rausgelöst hat und entsprechend auf Nerv und  Muskel im Arm drücket und lahmt, ihhh sach ich

Dann bleib doch lieber bei eurer Klasse Buddelei für die BMX-Bahn in Ahnatal für eure Spielzeugfahrräder zum schnellen berg-a-roaf un bergroff-kurvenfahren.


----------



## bergroff (5. August 2010)

Klasse gemacht, jetzt geht der forumsserver wohl wieder:


----------



## onkel_c (5. August 2010)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn Du BMX-Spezifisch Trainieren willst, sag bescheid! ;-)
> 
> ...



worauf du dich verlassen kannst. ich hatte schon zu hause angekündigt, dass ich jetzt noch so'n komisches 26" spielzeugradl brauche für die bmx piste. die cheffin ist schwer begeistert ... 

das dumme an diesen fersenbeinbrüchen ist, dass sie schmerzhaft sind und recht lange benötigen. der schmerz bleibt einem beim radfahern recht lang erhalten. ist ja berits das zweite mal . diese shimpanski freeride latschen sind halt nicht für felskontakt gedacht, ... 
ich werde jetzt wohl in neue latschen investieren, mir reicht es!

allen anderen wünsche ich, dass ihr unverletzt diese saison beendet, es häuft sich nämlich langsam auffällig.


----------

